# Hill$ Dolla Bill$ CASH MONEY Tut!



## Hilly (May 24, 2008)

Aloha! It is almost summer and time to bust out those awesome bright colors to use on a daily basis! 

Preface: I get really red when I get warm and having just straightened my hair before this tut..I am warm and therefore red. Yipes! I skipped foundation and stuff because its like in the 90's here and I know it will melt right off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





\

Enjoy!

The crap I used...






*Step One! (We can have lots of fun....)*






Getting those bases:
Put BARE STUDY PP all over your lids, crease, all the way up to your highlight area. Next, take CHARTRU PAINT and place it in the outerhalf and crease of your eyes so your shadows will stay put and be vibrant!


*Step Two! (There's so much we can doooo...)
*





On the inner eye lid, take your 239 BRUSH and load it with a great peachy color...I used DECKCHAIR PIGMENT. Really pack it in there, so when you look nice and sunshine-y!


*Step Three! (It's just you and meeee...)






*Using another 239 BRUSh, take GRAFFITI from URBAN DECAY and really put a lot on over the CHARTRU PAINT. You want to rock this vibrant color! Put it in your crease, remainder of lid- the part without Deckchair (what a wierd pigment name anyways...who has peachy deck chairs?)

*Step Four! (I can give you moreee...)






*Use your 224 BRUSH and use some URBAN DECAY ZERO to the outer third of your lid and blend that bitch!

*Step Five! (Don't ya know that the time has arriivveed!)






*Take an eyeshadow brush that is kinda smaller, and apply GOING BANANAS above the crease allll the way from the outer crease to the inner crease. We want to make this glow.

*Step Six! (Ran out of NKOTB Steps...maybe we will see a re-mix on tour!)






*Use some highlighter, like SHROOM, and place this above your GOING BANANAS. 

*Step Seven!






*Give your eyebrows the hook up, and put some BROWNING on them. Follow this with using brown WAX.

*Step Eight!






*Ok- this is Hilly's dumbass step...skip if you put enough deckchair on....
So- my deckchair didn't show up to well..maybe I was being stingy with it because all I have is a small sample of it! I took MELON and used my 275 brush and just went over deckchair and blended it well with graffitti. 

*Step Nine!






*Now do your best AMY WINEHOUSE impression and rock that liquid liner sistas!!!!! I took BLACKTRACK FLUIDLINE and my 263 BRUSH and made a hotmess of uneven liner. Oops!

*Step Ten!






*Bust out your ENGRAVED pencil and tighline your inner corners and hook up your waterline. Make sure you don't look cracked out as too much black liner on your waterline can get messy!

*Step Eleven!






*Use your 219 BRUSH (I feel like this Brush sucks in the holiday editions...too itchy. The full size is way better). Take some GRAFFITTI and line your bottom lids with it. Looks hot...it's Cash Money Honey!

*Step Twelve!






*Mascara time! I used MAC PROLONG LASH..I got this for free. Not necessarily the best, but a great price!

*Step Thirteen!






*Highlight and bronze your face the safe way! I used MAC SHIMPAIGNE with my 287 BRUSH. I did the tops of my cheek bones and lightly went over my upper eyebrow area/highlight.

*Step Fourteen!






*Add LOLLIPOP LOVIN lipstick!

*Step Fifteen!






*Gotta use FERGIE'S SPECIAL ED. VIVA GLAM 6 lipglass! She might hurt me if I don't!

*Step Sixteen!

*Take some vain pictures of yourself when nobody is home!


























Grover sleeping in my computer chair!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 24, 2008)

You look so pretty. Thanks.


----------



## natalie75 (May 24, 2008)

Wow Hilly ............... you are such a doll!!  So entertaining too


----------



## nikki (May 24, 2008)

Gorgeous colors!!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## glam8babe (May 24, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 24, 2008)

What a beautiful look!  I love it & Grover is so adorable


----------



## NicksWifey (May 24, 2008)

LOL I love you girl! You always crack me up!
Great tut, looks fab on you!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 24, 2008)

Great tut!  Grover must be tired after helping you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 24, 2008)

haha! really funny and a great tut!


----------



## melliquor (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic tut... thanks.


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## BlahWah (May 28, 2008)

Love how soft yet colourful this is!  So wearable.  Can't wait to try this one out.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful! your cat is cute


----------



## Divinity (Jun 7, 2008)

You totally rock this look!  Love green on you, so pretty


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 7, 2008)

Totally hot!!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 7, 2008)

Grover is soooooooo cute!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 7, 2008)

This is sooo pretty!! You are so damn gorgeous, I would do ne thing for your skin, its flawless!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2008)

This was cute!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jun 7, 2008)

Really cute! Nice job.


----------



## rbella (Jun 7, 2008)

So pretty!!!  You're skin is awesome!!  Beautiful TUT, thanks!!!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 18, 2008)

Step 16 is my favorite!!! haha. I skip over the others and just do that one all the time! jk! 

Great TUT Hilly!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 19, 2008)

Great tut


----------

